# Missing Frog!?



## jeremywadejunior (Jul 11, 2012)

This morning I went to go look at my African Dwarf Frog and I couldn't find him! I cleared out the whole tank and he is no where to be found. Where could he have gone!? I even took the filter apart to check there. I feel like an irresponsible owner for letting him escape like this. Currently I'm looking under rugs and behind my dresser in my room hoping to save the poor little guy...


----------



## cjconcepcion (Jun 7, 2012)

does the tank have a lid?


----------



## jeremywadejunior (Jul 11, 2012)

cjconcepcion said:


> does the tank have a lid?


I had him in a temporary tank that didn't have a lid. :/ I feel so bad that this happened.


----------



## cjconcepcion (Jun 7, 2012)

find him yet? honestly if you find him tonight he could still be alive...


----------



## gn3ranger (Jul 7, 2012)

Aw hope you find him.


----------



## jeremywadejunior (Jul 11, 2012)

I spent most of the day searching my room for him. Moving furniture, looking under boxes, everything.. But no sign of the poor little dude. I even found a recording of an ADF call online and I let it play in case he decided to sing along..
_I hate thinking that I may have caused his death._ I didn't think there was any way he could have hopped out of the tank but I should have put something over it for *his safety*.


----------



## Jrf456 (Jun 23, 2011)

Awwwwwwwww! I'm so so sorry! Good luck with whatever happens, he's in my prayers.


----------



## jeremywadejunior (Jul 11, 2012)

Jrf456 said:


> Awwwwwwwww! I'm so so sorry! Good luck with whatever happens, he's in my prayers.


Thank you much


----------



## gn3ranger (Jul 7, 2012)

What happened with the frog I must know now . Feel sorry for the little guy.


----------



## jeremywadejunior (Jul 11, 2012)

gn3ranger said:


> What happened with the frog I must know now . Feel sorry for the little guy.


Unfortunately he hasn't turned up... I feel so sorry for him too :'(


----------



## gn3ranger (Jul 7, 2012)

Oh no


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Jumped or eaten


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

I'm so sorry!! He did jump.
Bettas can't eat frogs, that's common sense. Lol


----------



## Pixielator (Jul 22, 2012)

ChoclateBetta said:


> Jumped or eaten





LebronTheBetta said:


> I'm so sorry!! He did jump.
> Bettas can't eat frogs, that's common sense. Lol


 
I think ChoclateBetta might have been asking if it could have been eaten by a household pet like a cat. I could be wrong, thats just what I took from it.

I'm so sorry about your frog.


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

Maybe... Or even mice if they're desperate. I'm guessing too.


----------



## PaintingPintos (Dec 27, 2011)

Awww....
Poor thing!
Yesterday my mom was in the exercise room where one of my cats stays when we swap cats (they fight so one gets locked up every other day) and Pumpkin was meowing incessantly.... My mom looked at the food and water dishes on the windowsill (5 feet high) to see if they were empty.
Lo and behold.
A large bullfrog was in the water dish.
HOW he got there nobody knows. To get a frog into that room he'd have to hop through a heck of a lot of furniture that's stored in the garage, then jump high up to the windowsill and find the water.....the window is at ground level (the 1st floor is halfway underground on one side) and we only open the window with the screen.
Very bizarre.
Another time I had a pet 1 inch long American Toad for 2 weeks....one night I left her tank open on the ground and I found her the next day under the china cabinet, looking very smug with her front feet tucked in neatly. 
I feel so bad because she had to go without water for a while (looks like the dog's water dish wasn't touched) and she had NO food!
I'm glad my kitty didn't eat her.


Sorry about your little froggie, too. I love Clawed frogs and their personalities! It's just a shame that yours got out


----------



## jeremywadejunior (Jul 11, 2012)

LebronTheBetta said:


> I'm so sorry!! He did jump.
> Bettas can't eat frogs, that's common sense. Lol


When I first got the frog I actually had him in Junior's 5 gal with him since I read they can be housed together. But Junior just kept nipping at the poor little guy and I was afraid he could seriously harm him, so I moved the frog into a temporary 1 gallon tank so he could be safe from Junior. That's when he disappeared


----------



## jeremywadejunior (Jul 11, 2012)

Pixielator said:


> I think ChoclateBetta might have been asking if it could have been eaten by a household pet like a cat. I could be wrong, thats just what I took from it.
> 
> I'm so sorry about your frog.


Thank you all for your sympathy! 

I do have two dogs but they wouldn't have been able to get into the tank... but if the frog was loose...


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

I know Bettas may ATTACK frogs, but they certainly can't eat them. I just can't believe it... You still couldn't find it? :\ Where could it be...


----------



## homegrown terror (Aug 6, 2012)

we had that happen with a neon tetra earlier this year. we were cleaning the tank, and he was just GONE. the only openings he could have jumped through were the food hole and the opening for the filter, but he was nowhere on the bookshelf his tank was on, or on the carpeting around it. i'm still convinced that he jumped somehow, and my fiance's cat ate him.


----------



## WildFlower (May 8, 2012)

Unfortunatly I remember learning that ADF frogs can only out of water for a very short amount of time. People have said that once they have lost a frog they never find the body because they evaporate. 
I know that sounds terrible but it happened to me as well. I'm so sorry!!


----------

